# Diminished Arpeggio lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Diminished arpeggios can be cool....



[video=youtube;SfyMPvJcyzY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfyMPvJcyzY[/video]


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great video on an often over looked scale.

Thanks for that.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

